# Freehand: Textumrandung in Pfade konventieren



## Psycoo (6. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit
Ich habe das Problem bei Freehand 9.0 das ich die Textumrandung in Pfade konventiere
und die Umrandung dann verschwindet!
Ich arbeite erst seit November letzten Jahres mit dem Programm bin noch sozusagen neuling!
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Helfen könnt!

MfG Psycoo


----------



## ArthurJF (6. Januar 2011)

Gehe in Farbfelder, als Farbe für die Füllung entweder keine oder jede beliebige wählen. Anschliessend der Umrandung die gewünschte Farbe geben. Allerdings habe ich das ganze mit der letzten Version (MX) gemacht, nehme aber an, dass es bei der 9er Version ähnlich funktioniert.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,
und abgesehen davon sollte man nicht auf ein totes Pferd setzen.
Nur weil du sagst dass du gerade erst angefangen hast das Programm zu lernen. Vielleicht solltest du dire das nochmal überlegen.

Grüße


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2011)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> und abgesehen davon sollte man nicht auf ein totes Pferd setzen.
> Nur weil du sagst dass du gerade erst angefangen hast das Programm zu lernen. Vielleicht solltest du dire das nochmal überlegen.
> 
> Grüße


 
Stimmt, denn Macromedia und Freehand sind seit geraumer Zeit in die ewigen Jagdgründe von Adobe übergegangen. Demnach wäre Illustrator das Programm deiner Wahl oder aber Inkscape als Freeware.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Margit_ (8. Februar 2011)

> und abgesehen davon sollte man nicht auf ein totes Pferd setzen.



*LLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL Jan-Frederik Stieler!
Tjaja, mir kommt's auch schon seit Jahren so vor, als würde ich auf einem mehr als toten Sattel (Freehand 9) mit einem längst verschiedenen Pferd (Windows XP) durch die grausam-unwirtliche Wüste (Windows 7/Illustrator/In-Design) reiten, und niemand rettet mich (etwa mit einem gratis-und-zwangsverpflichtenden "Windows 7 & Creative Suite"-Kurs für Dinosaurier aus jener Zeit, in der man im Informatik-Unterricht noch DOS lernte!

Liebe Grüße...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Februar 2011)

Margit der Totenbeschwörer.
Also ich verwende auch noch Xp. Und davon abgesehen habe ich nicht von Windows sondern nur von Freehand gesprochen, ich benutz zur Zeit hauptsächlich OS X.
Außerdem kannst du ja z.B. noch Inkscape verwenden, auch ein sehr gutes Programm.
Aber mal eine Frage wie du den mit Freehand einen vernünftigen Workflow gewähren willst?
Freehand nativ kannst du nicht in InDesign oder einem anderen Layoutprogramm verwenden und wenn du heute noch EPS als Austuschformat verendest lebst du gefährlich, als Stichwort Schrifteinbettung etc.
Und PDF kann Freehand nativ auch nciht vernünftig ausgeben. Desweiteren wird in nächster Zeit auch der Distiller über den Jordan gehen da Adobe in Zukunft auf die PDF Printengine setzen wird. Und ob man da noch mit Freehand drankommt weiß ich jetzt zwar nicht aber wäre mir zu heikel.
Also wenn du ein Programm grad neu lernst welches das zeitliche gesegnet hatt kann ich leider nicht guten Gewissens sagen mach weiter so, you are on the right way.

Nun den viel Spass noch mit dem Dinosaurier!

Viele Grüße

PS: Ich war damals ein richtiger Freehand Crack und hab alles damit gemacht, auch schon als andere umgestiegen waren. Wenn ich also schon spät umgestiegen bin dann wirds jetzt wohl wirklich zeit.


----------



## Margit_ (23. Februar 2011)

Na, das waren eben die ausgehenden "Roaring 90ies" oder besser gesagt die glorreiche Jahrtausendwende: Ein Lebensgefühl, getragen vom ersten eigenen Internetanschluß, Italo House, Adidas "Superstars" und eben Macromedia Freehand ...

Das Problem ist, dass die Zeiten meiner Ausbildung mit Freehand 9 zu Ende waren (Uni), und ich bei uns in der Firma eigentlich nur die Laien-Graphikerin bin, die halt-noch-schnell den Flyer/Plakat macht, wenn wieder kein Profi Zeit hatte (oder bezahlt werden konnte). Und bei meinem 50-Stunden-Job seh' ich keinerlei Chance auf jemanden, der mich bei der Hand nimmt, und mir mal eben die neueste Software erklärt. 

Mit InDesign plage ich mich schon genug, und pfusche herum! Die wichtigsten Funktionen kann ich nicht, weil ich schlichtweg nie dazu komme, sie zu eruieren respektive überhaupt nicht weiß, dass es sie gibt :-(

Was Du an Freehand kritisierst stimmt, und ist mir schon zu den damaligen Zeiten als Schwachstelle aufgefallen - aber was soll's? Damals gab's nicht wirklich eine Alternative. Und XPress ist wieder ein anderes Kapitel!

Dem Threadstarter "Psycoo" würde ich natürlich auch absolut abraten, quasi "13 years after" neu in's Freehand einzusteigen.

Liebe Grüße,

Dinosaurier Margit


----------

